# 24", 25" oder 27" zum zocken?



## Booogeyman (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde gerne von nem 22" Monitor umsteigen auf einen etwas größeren.
Der Abstand ist leider auf ca. 55-60 cm zum Monitor beschränkt. Was denkt ihr, welche Größe da passen würde ohne dass es zu anstrengend für die Augen wird?
Der Monitor wird zu 70% zum zocken benutzt. Denkt ihr 27" ist zu gross?
Gibt es noch was zu beachten bei der Auswahl? LED oder LCD z.b.?
Gruss


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Ich würde einen 24" empfehlen. Wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

Würde auch 24" empfehlen. Auf die kurze Distanz machst du dir mit einen 27"er nur die Augen kaputt und der Monitor ist/wirkt zu groß.


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2011)

Ich würde dir einen 61cm/24 Zoll Monitor empfehlen; da gibt es viel Auswahl, relativ niedrige Preise und die Größe passt bei dem Abstand perfekt



> Der Abstand ist leider auf ca. 55-60 cm zum Monitor beschränkt



Leider würde ich nicht sagen, mehr Abstand nur um einen größeren Monitor zu rechtfertigen halte ich für die falsche Einstellung 



> Gibt es noch was zu beachten bei der Auswahl? LED oder LCD z.b.?



Wenn du die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hast einen bzw. _den_ (O)LED Monitor in der Größe zu kaufen würde ich dir den OLED Monitor empfehlen, praktisch 0 Reaktionszeit und Inputlag sowie extrem gute Kontraste und eine praktisch perfekte Farbwiedergabe sprechen klar dafür

Wenn du eigentlich gemeint hast: "LCD mit LED oder CCFL Hintergrundbeleuchtung" würde ich weniger Wert darauf legen; der einzige Vorteil einer konventionellen LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist ein etwas geringerer Stromverbrauch, dafür verschlechtert sich sogar meist die Farbwiedergabe. Ein Sonderfall ist die RGB-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung einiger High-End Monitore, die für einen erweiterten Farbraum sorgt; zum Zocken rechnet sich das aber meiner Meinung nach aber keinesfalls, diese Monitore sind auch nicht zum Spielen gebaut, was sich u.A. bei der Reaktionszeit bemerkbar macht, ich würde auch hier davon abraten


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2011)

Ich kann aus Erfahrung nur sagen: "Bigger is better".
Insofern ganz klar der 27"er. Und für einen halbwegs brauchbaren Spielemonitor mit 27" und LEB Backlight zahlt man keine 300,- Euro.

Als ich noch mehr zockte, verwendete ich einen 30"er von Dell. Das war das beste Spielerlebniss meines Lebens  .


----------



## Booogeyman (29. November 2011)

Dank euch mal für die Antworten.
27" klingt natürlich immer besser, jedoch hab ich keine Lust von rechts nach links zu schauen beim zocken. Das macht das Spielerlebnis eher schlechter als besser.
So 250,- EUR wollte ich ausgeben...da findet sich bestimmt was im 24" Bereich!?


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> So 250,- EUR wollte ich ausgeben...da findet sich bestimmt was im 24" Bereich!?


Da geht schon was.  

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VK246H, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Booogeyman (29. November 2011)

Ich find ja den geil:
ALTERNATE

Nur ob der technisch gut ist!? Designmäßig ein Knaller! ^^


----------



## Patrick30 (29. November 2011)

um 19Uhr gib's den hier bei Amazon als Blitzangebot ... ich weiß aber nicht wie gut der ist 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B005A9G17C?smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

> Nur ob der technisch gut ist!? Designmäßig ein Knaller! ^^


Kannst dir ja mal die Rezessionen auf Amazon durchlesen. Ich persönlich würde lieber bei was bewährtem bleiben.


----------



## Booogeyman (29. November 2011)

Ja. Durch das Angebot bin ich drauf gekommen.


----------



## Sirsalem (29. November 2011)

Den wollte ich Anfangs auch.
Bis ich über den ASUS VE278Q 
hin zum SyncMaster S27A950D kam.
Preis/Leistung´s Sieger soll wohl der M2700HD von BenQ sein.


----------



## Crosser (29. November 2011)

Patrick30 schrieb:


> um 19Uhr gib's den hier bei Amazon als Blitzangebot ... ich weiß aber nicht wie gut der ist
> 
> Acer S273HLAbmii 68,6 cm Slim LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



Den gabs doch gestern schon beim Cybermonday, da hatte ich mir den angeguckt. Der sollte gestern für 220 € verkauft werden. Sind sie wohl nicht genug von losgeworden.


----------



## Forfex (29. November 2011)

Also bitte...........bei einem Abstand von max 60cm einen 27er vorzuschlagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. November 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Also bitte...........bei einem Abstand von max 60cm einen 27er vorzuschlagen.


 
Bei dem Abstand habe ich einen 30"er betrieben. Wer ein normales menschliches Blickfeld hat, sieht bei einem 27"er bei dem Abstand in der Breite etwa 50% Wand (oder was auch immer hinter dem Monitor steht).


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2011)

Das Sichtfeld des Menschen ist ja nicht wie bei einer Kamera absolut begrenzt, es geht darum, dass der gesamte Monitor im Bereich der größten Schärfe liegt ohne das man die Augen bewegen muss

Für einige Anwendungen kann sicher auch ein Übergroßer Monitor bei geringem Abstand sinnvoll sein aber sicher nicht für _leistungsorientiertes_ Spielen (zumindest nicht im Vollbild, insbesondere nicht bei Spielen, bei denen man das gesamte Sichtfeld möglichst vollständig und gleichzeitig überblicken können muss, etwa bei RTS aber auch bei Egoshootern)


----------



## Sirsalem (29. November 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> ... ohne das man die Augen bewegen muss



Das geht ja schonmal garnich! 
Und mal abgesehen davon das ich ein größeres Bild bevorzuge um mehr drauf zu bekommen, bei welchem Game bewegst du nicht die Augen? Allein schon um diesen Text zu lesen bewegst du die Augen. 

Einziger Grund sich keinen 27" zu holen ist, das die 24" ein ganz klein bisschen besseres Bild haben da die Auflösung die gleiche ist wie bei den 27"!


----------



## Superwip (29. November 2011)

> bei welchem Game bewegst du nicht die Augen?


 
Bei kaum einem aber es geht darum, dass man den Bildschirm auch ohne sie zu bewegen halbwegs überblicken kann und weniger Bewegung geht logischerweise schneller und ist weniger Anstrengend

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass ein 68,5cm/27 Zoll Monitor auf der Entfernung unbrauchbar ist (insbesondere einer mit 2560x1440), es gibt auch einige Anwendungen, in denen man hier sicher einen Vorteil hat aber speziell beim Spielen und darum geht es hier vor allem, speziell beim leistungsorientierten Spielen ist ein so großer Monitor eher kontraproduktiv; es gibt aber sicher auch Spiele, in denen ein solcher Monitor von Vorteil ist, etwa MMOs in denen man direkt von der größeren Bildfläche profitiert (das Interface kann sich so besser verteilen)


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. November 2011)

Ich glaube hier liegt eine Fehleinschätzung der Größe eines 27ers vor. Er ist nicht sonderlich groß. Entsprechend muss weder der Kopf noch die Augen bewegt werden.


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

Also ich sitze ca. 70-80cm von meinem Monitor weg. Ich hab einen 24". Für mich reicht das so. Bei einem 27" würde ich auch diese Entfernung bevorzugen. Ich will ja nicht jedes Pixel einzeln zählen können. Aber ein 27" kommt mir nur ins Haus, wenn er auch eine höhere Auflösung als Full-HD bietet. Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis zum 24" nicht wert.


----------



## Booogeyman (30. November 2011)

Ich denk ich werd zu nem 24" LED greifen. Sollte ausreichen. Jetzt noch ein gutes Verhältnis zwischen Preis, Design und Technik finden! ^^


----------



## facehugger (30. November 2011)

Hier noch ein Vorschlag:


ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de
Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (30. November 2011)

Und die anderen hab ich dir ganz am Anfang ja schon genannt^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. November 2011)

So unterschiedlich können Eindrücke sein. 
Typicherweise teilen sich zwei Monitorgrößen eine "Standard"-Auflösung, so haben die meisten 20"er und 22"er die gleiche Auflösung, ebenso 24" und 27". Für mich ist auf der jeweils kleineren Variante die Schrift deutlich zu klein. Insofern bevorzuge ich die Größere.


----------



## Superwip (30. November 2011)

> Ich glaube hier liegt eine Fehleinschätzung der Größe eines 27ers vor. Er ist nicht sonderlich groß. Entsprechend muss weder der Kopf noch die Augen bewegt werden.


 
Das hängt nicht von der absoluten Größe des Monitors sondern vom Größe:Abstand Verhältnis...



> Abstand ist leider auf ca. 55-60 cm zum Monitor beschränkt


 
Die Diagonale eines 68,5cm/27 Zoll Monitors ist hier schon erheblich größer als der Abstand -und der Abstand ist in diesem Fall wirklich ziemlich gering-, ich bin der Meinung, dass das zu viel ist; zu viel für _leistungsorientiertes Spielen_, vor allem in multiplayer RTS und Egoshootern

Es gibt nicht ganz ohne Grund einige Gamer, die mit einem Abstand in der Größenordnung einen 55,9cm/22 Zoll oder einen noch kleineren Monitor rechtfertigen

Für einige Anwendungen, etwa Office, Programmieren oder auch Simulationen, die meisten MMOs oder viele singelplayer Rollenspiele oder auch sonstige weniger Leistungsorientierte Spiele kann ein 68,8cm Monitor (zumindest mit 2560x1440) auch auf diese geringe Entfernung noch sinnvoll sein aber für Leistungsorientiertes Spielen würde ich klar davon abraten

Mit 250€ bekommt man auch noch lange keinen Monitor mit 2560x1440 und ein 1920x1080 68,8cm Monitor bietet meiner Meinung nach bei der Entfernung in den meisten Anwendungen nur Nachteile



> Typicherweise teilen sich zwei Monitorgrößen eine "Standard"-Auflösung


 
"Standardauflösungen" gibt es in der Form schon lange nichtmehr und bei TFTs haben fixe größenbezogene Auflösungen auch keine technische Grundlage

Heute könnte man jeder Monitorgröße ab ~54cm "Full HD" als "Standardauflösung" zusprechen, zumindest bei Breitbildmonitoren


----------



## Booogeyman (1. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem hier? Ist der was zum zocken?
VS248H: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Patrick30 (1. Dezember 2011)

der hier soll auch ganz gut sein ---> iiyama E2475HDS

der wurde heute hier empfohlen ---> Klick


----------



## Sirsalem (1. Dezember 2011)

Da dir die Auswahl (aus unergründlichen Dingen) schwer fällt, meiner Meinung nach wirst du wohl keinen wirklich schlechten Monitor finden. Die sind alle gut. Nur einige sind halt besser. Das wirst du aber nicht erfahren, da du nicht den direkte Vergleich hast. Aber du hast die möglichkeit dich hier beraten zu lassen, und da würd ich auf den Rat von Painkiller schon großen Wert legen!


----------



## Booogeyman (2. Dezember 2011)

Hab auch das Gefühl, dass Painkiller ne Ahnung hat! 

Also direkt an Painkiller:

Was hältst von dem hier? Ist der was zum zocken?
VS248H: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder doch eher der: VE248H ASUS VE248H bei notebooksbilliger.de

Gruss


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

> Aber du hast die möglichkeit dich hier beraten zu lassen, und da würd ich auf den Rat von Painkiller schon großen Wert legen!


Auch ich bin nur ein Mensch und nicht allwissen.  Ich lern auch jeden Tag dazu...

Zum ASUS VE248H:

Absolut kein schlechter Monitor. Allerdings machen mich die Berichte über das Ghosting im Desktopbetrieb etwas stuzig. oO ABER für das gleiche Geld bekommst du den iiyama.
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Und der hat halt einen matten Rahmen sowie eine geringere Helligkeitsabweichung und eine höhere Helligkeit. 


Zum ASUS VS248H:
Technisch liest er sich sehr gut. Hat aber ein Glare-Display (Glanz). Die Rezessionen sind auch nicht schlecht. In Aktion hab ich ihn leider noch nicht gesehen. Mein Händler ist nicht so der Fan von Glare-Displays.


----------



## X2theZ (2. Dezember 2011)

ich kann dir den samsung syncmaster empfehlen Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
technische ausstattung sowie verarbeitung einwandfrei!


----------



## Pixy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich persönlich habe immer sehr gute Erfahrung mit Samsung Monitoren gemacht.
Wenn ich die damalige Röhre mit dazu zähle, ist mein S27A950 der dritte von Samsung.

Die sind nicht umsonst, dass dritte Jahr hintereinander Panel Sieger.
Ich kann dir also einen Samsung nur ans Herz legen, zumindest, wenn es mehr ums Gaming geht.

Pain kannst du voll und ganz vertrauen, ich habe mit ihm in den letzten 2 Monaten ziemlich viel zu tun gehabt um für mich einen guten Monitor zu finden.

Was die Größe angeht, zitiere ich immer wieder gerne, einen Prad Mitarbeiter.



> Sowohl bei TVs als auch bei Monitoren gibt es da eigentlich keine feste  Abstandsgrenze, ungesund ist "zu nah" übrigens auch nicht, wenn einem die  Augen weh tun, kann das einmal mit der Paneltechnik oder auch einfach  mit dem persönlichen Empfinden zu tun haben.
> 
> 75cm fände ich für einen 24" auch zu weit, ich habe bei meinem keine 60  cm. 27" dürfte aber gut passen, fände ich persönlich nicht zu groß.
> 
> Beim TV-Bild kommt es auch auf das Ausgangsmaterial an, bei einem 47" TV  will man bei SD-Material garnicht so nah dran sitzen, bei HD Material  sind aber auch 2 m noch ok, ist zwar relativ nah, aber manche mögen  soetwas, dauerhaft wären 3 m oder mehr aber wahrscheinlich sinnvoller,  aber das ist wie gesagt persönlicher Geschmack.


Mal an alle die, die der Meinung sind, man würde sich die Augen kaputt machen wenn man sich einen zu großen Monitor kauft.

Du musst es einfach ausprobieren, kaufe dir die Größe die du möchtest, teste es und zur Not schickst du ihn wieder zurück und kaufst dir eine andere Größe.
In deinem Fall fängst du am besten bei 27" an.

Nicht, weil ich will, dass du unbedingt einen hast, sondern vielmehr, weil man sich sonst ständig die Frage stellt, "wie wäre jetzt ein 27" Monitor", nachdem man sich als erstes einen 24" Monitor gekauft hat.

Im übrigen, bewegt man seine Augen immer auf dem Monitor, egal welche Größe.
Ich liebe es sogar sehr, bei meinem 27" Monitor eben mehr schauen zu müssen, im echten Leben habe ich auch nicht gleich alles im Blickfeld.
Und gerade bei spielen wie Fallout New Vegas oder so, ist diese Größe ein Traum, diese Erfahrung bzw. diese Spieltiefe, kann mir kein 24" Monitor bieten.

Zumal die meisten 24" Monitore, eh nur 23" bzw. 23,6" sind, wird also tendenziell eher kleiner.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## JonnyIbIGooD (3. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir gestern ein 27" Monitor geholt und davor hab ich einem 24" Monitor gehabt und bin einfach nur begeistert.
Ich sitze 90cm entfernt von dem Monitor und finde ein 27" ideal dafür,auch full HD reicht vollkommen und grössere Auflösung braucht Mann oder brauche ich nich wenn Mann bedenkt wieviel teurer die Dinger sind.

Denn hier hab ich mir geholt
ATELCO Computer - Produktdetails Samsung SyncMaster C27A550U


----------



## Booogeyman (5. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Zum ASUS VS248H:
> Technisch liest er sich sehr gut. Hat aber ein Glare-Display (Glanz). Die Rezessionen sind auch nicht schlecht. In Aktion hab ich ihn leider noch nicht gesehen. Mein Händler ist nicht so der Fan von Glare-Displays.


 
So. Mal die Jungs von Alternate das mit dem Display checken lassen. Die sagen es ist ein mattes Display. Er steigt wieder auf meinem Wunschlistenranking. Irgendwie liest der sich gut!?


----------



## cultraider (5. Dezember 2011)

also wenn ich mich kurz mal zu wort melden darf 

ich hab mir jetzt per amazon  zwei 24" led-back bestellt.
ein benq und ein acer.
der acer heute im blitzangebot für 130 und einmal den benq für 150...

ich denke dass ich mittwoch o. donnerstag dazu was schreiben kann, welcher ist, zwecks bildquali und reaktionszeiten.

btw. laut arbeitsschutztechnischen aufzeichnungen sollte man 2,5-3x der diagonale vom bildschirm entfernt sitzen.
min. grenze sind 2x

mfg culti


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

cultraider schrieb:


> btw. laut arbeitsschutztechnischen aufzeichnungen sollte man 2,5-3x der diagonale vom bildschirm entfernt sitzen.
> min. grenze sind 2x


 
Ich vermute das bezieht sich auf Röhrenmonitore, bei einem LCD Monitor macht das wenig Sinn. Denn bei etwa 70cm Diagonale müsste man rund 2m entfernt sitzen, was bedeuten würde das man ohne Fernglas kein Zeichen auf dem Monitor lesen kann.


----------



## X2theZ (6. Dezember 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich vermute das bezieht sich auf Röhrenmonitore, bei einem LCD Monitor macht das wenig Sinn. Denn bei etwa 70cm Diagonale müsste man rund 2m entfernt sitzen, was bedeuten würde das man ohne Fernglas kein Zeichen auf dem Monitor lesen kann.



völlig korrekt.
ich kenne einige, die bei ihren >50 zoll lcd's zum fernsehen in 2 meter entfernung sitzen. im 3D-Modus sogar notwendig, da sonst der effekt verloren geht. für die heutige lcd-technologie gelten diese gesundheitsfutzi-abstandsberechnungen genau gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Crosser (6. Dezember 2011)

X2theZ schrieb:


> ich kenne einige, die bei ihren >50 zoll lcd's zum fernsehen in 2 meter entfernung sitzen. für die heutige lcd-technologie gelten diese gesundheitsfutzi-abstandsberechnungen genau gar nicht mehr.


Richtig - ich bin so einer. Gibt nichts besseres. Bin schon am überlegen von 52 Zoll auf 55 Zoll zu gehen (geht ja noch ein bisschen größer). Viele kopieren alte Formeln nur über Jahre hinweg in Zeitschriften etc. immer weiter. Je nach Zeitschrift gibts unterschiedliche Formeln beim Abstand. Lass dein Auge entscheiden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (6. Dezember 2011)

Crosser schrieb:


> Bin schon am überlegen von 52 Zoll auf 55 Zoll zu gehen (geht ja noch ein bisschen größer).


 
Bin auch vor 2 1/2 jahren von 52" auf 55" gewechselt, ist schon ein ganz netter Größensprung. Und in den letzten Wochen habe ich die beiden 55"er gegen 55"er LED 3D getauscht, jetzt ist es noch lustiger. Natürlich bei etwa 3 m Sitzabstand. Wenn ich die immer größeren Diagonalen durch einen größer werdenden Sitzabstand kompensiere dann würde es mir ja nichts nützen  .


----------



## Crosser (6. Dezember 2011)

Zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mit dem Kopf ca. 50-70 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und hab heute bei einem gebrauchten Samsung P2770FH (somit 27 Zoll) für 170 € inkl. Versand zugeschlagen. Ich denke, da kann man nichts bei falsch machen.*
*


----------



## X2theZ (6. Dezember 2011)

weltklasse teil! 
ich hab vor ca. 3 monaten 250,- dafür bezahlt. in aktion!  aber als neu.
du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein. die syncmaster haben nicht umsonst ihren guten ruf.


----------



## Crosser (6. Dezember 2011)

Gehe ich auch nicht von aus, dass ich enttäuscht sein werde.


----------



## tobi1111 (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi
Ich wollte mir nen Nvidia Surround Setup holen.
Es sollen 3x  24" mit 61cm, matt, dünner rahmen sein.
Mein Preislimit liegt bei 190€ pro Bildschirm.
Wie weit sollte ich vom Mittleren Monitor entfernt sitzen. Aktuell 66cm

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Booogeyman (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich will ja nicht meckern. Ich les gespannt all eure Beiträge, aber könnt ihr nicht neue Themen aufmachen? 
Wir kommen hier vom Einen ins Andere.  Ich weiss net mal mehr um was es alles geht hier. Es ging doch um meinen neuen Monitor!


----------



## X2theZ (6. Dezember 2011)

bis auf tobi1111's post haben alle beiträge bezug auf die entscheidung, welche zollgröße ein monitor haben kann/soll/muss/darf...


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern. Ich les gespannt all eure Beiträge, aber könnt ihr nicht neue Themen aufmachen?
> Wir kommen hier vom Einen ins Andere.  Ich weiss net mal mehr um was es alles geht hier. Es ging doch um meinen neuen Monitor!



Dann sag doch mal was zum Thema.  Welche Monitore kommen jetzt für dich in die engere Wahl? 





> Hi
> Ich wollte mir nen Nvidia Surround Setup holen.
> Es sollen 3x 24" mit 61cm, matt, dünner rahmen sein.
> Mein Preislimit liegt bei 190€ pro Bildschirm.
> ...


Mal davon abgesehen das ich einen 27" oder einen guten 24" besser finde als drei Monitore, würde ich diesen hier nehmen:
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Booogeyman (7. Dezember 2011)

Naja. Bisher siehts wohl so aus:
ASUS VS248H...liest sich sehr gut und Alternate sagt das Display ist matt: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE248H...wenn das mit dem Ghosting nicht stimmt!? ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was ich noch net so ganz kapiert habe, trotz Forensuche. Was ist bei heutigem Stand besser zum Zocken? 16:9 oder 16:10? Ich will keine Balken beim Zocken.

Welcher Paneltyp ist denn besser für Games? TN?


----------



## X2theZ (7. Dezember 2011)

die aktuellen games sind alle auf 16:9 ausgelegt. wenn mal balken vorkommen, dann sind diese gewollt.  zb. in zwischensequenzen
bei 16:10 wirst bestimmt formatanpassungsprobleme bekommen.


----------



## Crosser (7. Dezember 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Dann sag doch mal was zum Thema.
> Mal davon abgesehen das ich einen 27" oder einen guten 24" besser finde als drei Monitore, würde ich diesen hier nehmen:
> iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Den hätte ich auch gekauft (stadn auch fest auf meiner Liste) wenns dann nicht doch der gerbauchte 27er geworden wäre. Was man so hört und liest, machst Du mit dem iiyama nichts falsch.
TN-Panel sind insgesamt günstiger und für Spiele gut geeignet, haben aber z.B. Blickwinkelnachteile und stellen Farben vielleicht nicht ganz so toll darf. Ist für Spieler eher zweitrangig und zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Booogeyman schrieb:


> Naja. Bisher siehts wohl so aus:
> ASUS VS248H...liest sich sehr gut und Alternate sagt das Display ist matt: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ASUS VE248H...wenn das mit dem Ghosting nicht stimmt!? ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...





> ASUS VE248H...*wenn* das mit dem Ghosting nicht stimmt!?


Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär... Ich würde mich drauf nicht verlassen, und eher auf nummer sicher gehen. 

Daher würde ich den VS nehmen, wenn keine negativen Berichte für diesen vorliegen. 

Zu deinen Fragen:

16:9 ist der Standard. TN ist zum reinen zocken die bessere Wahl. Wenn man einen Allrounder sucht, kann man aber auch zu IPS greifen.  
IPS hat zusätzlich zum hohen Blickwinkel noch genauere Farbabstufungen als TN. Für Gamer aber eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Crosser (14. Dezember 2011)

Crosser schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema. Ich bin mit dem Kopf ca. 50-70 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt und hab heute bei einem gebrauchten Samsung P2770FH (somit 27 Zoll) für 170 € inkl. Versand zugeschlagen. Ich denke, da kann man nichts bei falsch machen.*
> *


Wollte nur mal Bescheid geben. Das Teil ist heute bei mir eingetroffen. Ist schon geil. Gut dass ich nicht einen 24er genommen habe.


----------



## X2theZ (15. Dezember 2011)

sehr gute wahl! viel spaß damit!


----------

